
SpaceX says it will send two people around the Moon in late 2018 - alphabettsy
https://arstechnica.com/science/2017/02/spacex-says-it-will-send-two-people-around-the-moon-in-late-2018/
======
CarolineW
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13748302](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13748302)

------
LordWinstanley
>>SpaceX announced Monday...

I'm pretty sure Monday already existed

